
The best reset password flow - 1bytebeta
https://medium.com/@shlominissan/the-best-reset-password-flow-a216fe0e94c5
======
pmontra
Good pieces of advice but I have a honest question:

> There’s nothing worse than waiting for a reset password email — use an SMTP
> server, you don’t want your emails queued up.

Do SMTP servers never queue messages, not even under load? That would be a
surprise.

Maybe the advice here is to use a separate account to be able to bypass less
important notifications.

